# Why do I feel bad



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

DD is 2 1/2 and I had printed off a preschool program for her - had it all organized and I have barely touched it. I know she's young and I really don't want to get real formal with a lesson. But, I feel if I can't do this now will I be able to do it when it comes time?? I was trying do this over summer since I am off work until school starts....

We have talked about some letters and she can identify those few, she helps in the garden, with cooking and baking, knows here shapes and colors, and can sit through 2 pooh books before bed (finishing the sentence if you pause long enough), sings ABCs, I try to get a theme of books when we go to the library..... so I don't feel like she's behind by any means.

BUT I'm frustrated that I didn't follow the lessons....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you really involved with a lot of other things right now? 
Changing your schedule is always hard to do. You are set in one mode and switching will take effort and time. Cut yourself some slack. There is plenty of time to do what you have planned with your daughter.

While I honor your dedication I also have to mention that 2 1/2 is pretty young to worry about much. Just play with her or read her a book. When you feel up to it, then do some of what you have planned.

don't judge yourself later by what is happening today. I know I have a difficult time getting some things going until I feel a bit of pressure from behind.....

Good luck! Your daughter is lucky to have you!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Young childhood comes only once. Perhaps your mom's heart can't do this now because you (and she) are not ready to do it now. That doesn't mean you will not be ready and able to do it when the time comes, when it is natural and right to do it. She will show you when she is ready for the book work. 
I am a classical educator... a serious "it's school time now" educator, too. But I think we err in not letting our young children "just be" sometimes. She will be held to the responsibility of book learning for 12 - 24 YEARS once she starts, whereas toddler-hood never comes again. Enjoy her. You are doing the right thing.  As you say, she is learning. 

Cindyc.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, there's the garden and I am the livestock person (DH helps if asked or I am out of town) and I was heading the planning for grandma's 80th. 
We go to the library and have been on a few outings to the Botanical Gardens and the Zoo in St. Louis. We go for walks and talk about the animals we see..... it was fun trying to explain why we don't see deer everyday like we can go see the sheep and goats. 
I know toddler hood only comes once that's why I'm always explaining no to preschool and that I don't mind if my babysitter doesn't teach lessons. 
I know things are always going to be going on, but summer is alot more hectic than I gave it credit for!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

christij said:


> Well, there's the garden and I am the livestock person (DH helps if asked or I am out of town) and I was heading the planning for grandma's 80th.
> We go to the library and have been on a few outings to the Botanical Gardens and the Zoo in St. Louis. We go for walks and talk about the animals we see..... it was fun trying to explain why we don't see deer everyday like we can go see the sheep and goats.
> I know toddler hood only comes once that's why I'm always explaining no to preschool and that I don't mind if my babysitter doesn't teach lessons.
> I know things are always going to be going on, but summer is alot more hectic than I gave it credit for!


Sounds to me like you have a lovely preschool going already! Most kids learn about livestock animals from picture books. She is better educated than most already! 

Cindyc.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, Cindy..... I need to keep that in perspective I guess.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Remember that 'every day stuff' is still learning! My friends with 2nd-4th graders marvel at my attitude...but really. Just by talking to your children, about anything, they are learning. They are learning to listen, take their turn, general conversational rules, grammar, vocabulary, etc. Just by being with you they learn boundaries and family values. None of this needs to be true 'lessons', just something they pick up as you go along your adventure.

That's certainly not to say that there won't be a time for lessons and book work...but kids need to explore, adventure, get dirty and skin their knees. It's all a part of growing up. If a kid doesn't ever get a chance to fall down and get hurt (or skinned up) then how do they learn not to over-react when it happens, or how to cleanse a wound, or how much mom loves me and kisses my booboos. Just because it's not in a book doesn't mean it's not learning.

Christie~ You are doing just fine. Let her and you enjoy this time together, and when it fits, make a part of your day a discussion/activity on a letter or color or shape...Or all three at once if you think about it! lol


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Dh is building a greenhouse and yesterday she told me she saw triangles! Learning really is around every corner when I look at it like that. I think I have been around the PS to long!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hi, I understand your feelings, but learning doesn't only come from books, lessons, sitting at the table, etc. Like you realised, it comes from living every day life. She is learning. Not formally and it doesn't need to be like that for a long time, if at all. she is a sponge. What is around her, who she sees, what she does, it all adds up. Dont worry you are doing great!
Sherry


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Sherry, learning is life. There are many ways to teach and although school is based on workbooks, home school doesnt always have to be. Children do not have to take a formal class to learn, not that class time isnt important. In the begining when we started home schooling I did "school at home". Followed the books to a T, now we have evolved into a life learning with work books.
I think your doing great, and your concern for your child education, is apparent. You will do just fine! Good for you!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Wow - sounds to me like you're both doing GREAT!
"formal" learning - or at least a bit more formal - will come later -
I know how you feel about not finishing lessons - I think many of us who were public schooled feel we need to DO THE LESSON, FINISH THE WORKBOOK, etc....And others have said Life just isn't like that - we learn every day by the things we do & the people we spend time with

Your dd is very blessed to have you as her mother!


----------

